# New G-shock



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been keeping a eye out for a all metal G for a while now, I gave my last GShock away to a mate, so I was very pleased to pick this up second hand from another forum for a very very good ( cheap) price, its a G-540D and its all metal and feels like great quality, its solid but not as heavy as I thought it would be... the links on the bracelet are secured by spring bars which is a good thing in my opinion...Its got a great backlight too.....

So, a nice cheap new beater.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That is one solid looking watch, but by no way can you class that as a beater it's just too good









BTW Great photo, and I do like the blue on silver


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Phil


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

PhilM said:


> That is one solid looking watch, but by no way can you class that as a beater it's just too good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sentiments exactly! That's way too nice to be a beater and that metallic blue looks cool. I once had a G-Shock. I tried to change the battery but the carefully arranged layers of springs and covers inside pinged out everywhere and it became a lost cause.









A.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thats the same as the one i just got new of ebay

had a realy classy feel,but i couldnt read the digital figures [failing eyes]

had it 2 days then sold it to my neighbour to buy a sh traser

liked the timezone and alarm etc.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like this, in fact I am going to look for one.







I have some black G-Shocks but (Doesn't everybody) but I really like the blue and I like the dual display face too, very nice.



jasonm said:


>


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I have some black G-Shocks but (Doesn't everybody)


NO! I think they are the most ugly watches ever produced.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I have some black G-Shocks but (Doesn't everybody)
> ...










What do you mean?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Tres elegant, but what about brine & green ones?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

grey said:


> Tres elegant, but what about brine & green ones?


You have still got it then?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

MarkF said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > Tres elegant, but what about brine & green ones?
> ...


 

Oh, that ol' thing? Want to make me an offer (before you read my latest car suggestion for you)?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Er, not really. I have still to get rid of the temperature/tide/moon thingy one I bought around the same time.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

These are all metal, but I do think they sit far too high on the wrist. They are far too thick.

When they get a G-Shock with a more slim design they will be very acceptable


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Griff said:


> These are all metal, but I do think they sit far too high on the wrist. They are far too thick.
> 
> When they get a G-Shock with a more slim design they will be very acceptable


Griff, Have you seen these - CASIO GW056E-4? Look a bit retro, but have all the bits.

Graham


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Not sure.

Have you a pic to show?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Griff said:


> Not sure.
> 
> Have you a pic to show?





















Stolen from the bay. come in black, mil green, red/black I think. Was going to get one then 710 decided I needed one similar to your pic. Now can't rotate my wrist enought to tell the time.









Graham


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Exactly! Just look at it!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That one must be stolen from a Borg's eye socket!!


----------

